# Werkzeugspitze wird in CS4 nicht voll angezeigt?



## Elena (19. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Seit ich die Version CS4 habe, werden die Werkzeugspitzen nicht voll angezeigt.
Kennt Ihr das?
Die Pinseleinstellungen habe ich so eingestellt wie auf dem Screen.
Erst bei einem kleinem Durchmesser oder kleinem Quadrat wird der Brush richtig voll angezeigt. Komisch nicht.
Ich habe mir extra noch die Testversion von CS3 installiert und dort scheint es richtig und voll anzuzeigen.


Gibts da noch eine andere Einstellung?
Danke in voraus für jegliche Antworten.
Liebe Grüsse
Elena


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. August 2009)

Hallo,

1. Update auf die neueste PS Version 10.0.x  machen

eventuell...wenn das Problem damit noch nicht behoben wurde

2. Neuesten Grafikkartentreiber installieren


Alex


----------



## Elena (20. August 2009)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. Update auf die neueste PS Version 10.0.x  machen


Danke für Deine Antwort.
Habe ich gemacht, ich habe die aktuellste Version 11.0.1
von hier installiert:
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4291



Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> eventuell...wenn das Problem damit noch nicht behoben wurde
> 
> 2. Neuesten Grafikkartentreiber installieren
> Alex


Ja ist gemacht ohne erfolg.

Ich frage Dich, hast du die Version CS4 und bei dir sind die Spitzen alle voll Dargestellt?
Oder benutzt du die Version CS3?
Danke noch fürs Antworten!
Elena


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe noch CS2 

Aber ich habe für dich mal in der allwissenden Müllhalde und den Suchbegriffen "Werkzeugspitze CS4 nicht angezeigt" die oben beschriebene Lösungswege gefunden.

Selber überprüfen kann ich es nicht. Schade das es bei dir nicht geklappt hat. Vielleicht ergeben sich hier ja noch weitere Lösungsvorschläge.


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. August 2009)

Also ich kann dein Problem hier nicht nachvollziehen.
Dinge, die du rausfinden und testen könntest:

Wird deine Grafikkarte von Photoshop CS4 unterstützt?
Bleibt das Problem auch bei deaktiviertem OpenGL bestehen (Voreinstellungen von PS CS4)?
Hast du die aktuellsten Grafikkartentreiber installiert?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Elena (21. August 2009)

Ja du hast recht "Martin Schaefer", nur dachte ich, jemand hier hat trotzdem eine Idee.
Ich installiert nicht gerne Treiber oder ändere was am System, wenn es läuft dann läufts.
Schlussendlich habe ich es gelöst. 
Hat mir aber leider einen ganzen Tag gekostet, es lag am BIOS. Habe ein neus geflasht, habe Sie sogar nur auf einer Taiwan Seite gefunden.  
Mein Board und CPU ist einfach zu neu, ich hätte ja vielleicht so einen Tag sparen können. 

Mir hätte hier wenigstens jemand sagen können ob es "works as designed" ist oder ein BUG oder ob ich was falsches am Photoshop Eingestellt habe. Dies würde mich auch weiter bringen. Ich hab sonst keine Freunde die CS4 haben. Darum ja das Forum. Sonst hätte ich auch auf der Strasse gehen können. 
Fragen kann ich ja, du hast vielleicht mehr Zeit zu testen und ausprobieren. In dieser Zeit repariere ich und löse 10 Probleme.
Google hatte keine Ergebnisse gebracht, gut ist auch ein blödes Problem, nach was für einem String kann man da suchen. Egal danke trotzdem an alle, ich liebe Euch, Tutorial.de bleibt rules!
Namaste
Elena


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. August 2009)

Elena hat gesagt.:


> Mir hätte hier wenigstens jemand sagen können ob es "works as designed" ist oder ein BUG oder ob ich was falsches am Photoshop Eingestellt habe.



Hi Elena,

ich denke, ich habe dir schon recht genau gesagt, woran es liegen konnte. Dass bei dir ein BIOS Update geholfen hat ist schön ... war aber kaum zu ahnen.

Und nein, es ist kein "Bug" in Photoshop. Die Anzeige der Werkzeugspitze "works as designed". Es ist nur so, dass CS4 bestimmte Anforderungen an das System stellt, insbesondere im Bereich Grafikkarte.



Elena hat gesagt.:


> Fragen kann ich ja, du hast vielleicht mehr Zeit zu testen und ausprobieren. In dieser Zeit repariere ich und löse 10 Probleme.



Und du glaubst allen Ernstes, dass du Probleme schneller löst als ich? Unabhängig davon, ob das stimmt oder nicht, frage ich mich ernsthaft, woher du das zu wissen glaubst In der Zeit in der du ein eigenes Problem löst, löse ich vielleicht 5 meiner Probleme und helfe zusätzlich noch anderen? 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Schön jedenfalls, dass es jetzt klappt.

Fir milege,
Martin


----------



## Elena (23. August 2009)

Mea culpa Martin Schaefer.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. August 2009)

Kein Problem, Elena Lauder


----------

